# Need all of your help!



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello all,

I want to add working DCC signals to my HO scale layout. I was wondering what it would take to do it. I know it takes a signal (I have one that is a duoble three light signale but just goes to bare wires.) What kind of controller do I need to make this work? Is there some kind of photocell I install in the track so that the signal is triggered when the train goes over it? I use the Bachmann Dynamis System and no how to use it very well. Do I just need to get a 3 function decoder and use the Dynamis to control it though that would not be automatic. All your help is needed.

Thanks


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I think they make stationary decoders for this purpose, but I wouldnt know where to look for them. If I find something I'll post up for ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is one device to make it work.
http://www.digitrax.com/prd_statdec_se8c.php
There is some other options that use Photo eye's to trip the lights but I'd have to find that link.
Sean


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Here is one device to make it work.
> http://www.digitrax.com/prd_statdec_se8c.php
> There is some other options that use Photo eye's to trip the lights but I'd have to find that link.
> Sean


I had looked at Digitrax set up but was more inclined not to go with it because of the price complexity and the limited amout of signal types I could use.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with you the price of this stuff is scary! I have seen and taken notes on some other DCC signal systems out there. I will have a look threw my notes and get back to you on it.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I scratch the statement of their being limited signal styles. I read through one of the manuals and found that you can cut the led heads off of the signals and solder on the wires to any signal you like be it a three light single or bouble in G style or a round 3 light single or double. You can even do dwarfs and two light signals with the system. The one othe problem I am unsure of is if it will work with my Bachmann Dynamis system or only with digitrax. If it works with the dynamis then this system will most likely be the one I choose because it is simple and offers unlimited signal styles which others that I have found like Atlas do not offer.


----------

